# A Call To Arms



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Rockets ready themselves for wild weekend *
> 
> These are the moments you live for as a sports fan. You wait, you suffer, you endure - all for a chance to experience a weekend just like this. Two games, at home; becoming part of a frothing, frenzied crowd craving nothing more than a chance to taste triumph.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/A_Call_To_Arms_Rockets_Await_-312326-34.html?rss=true


----------

